# Baseboard Dilemna



## Steve Ca (Jul 31, 2012)

I removed old plaster and lath and installed drywall, but now there is a 2 1/2" gap between the drywall and the finished hardwood floor. How do I deal with this? Looked into stacking baseboard, but just gets too busy looking. Help!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture.
Is the dry wall finished yet?
The wall should have been shimed out before installing the drywall.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Another option is to go with baseboard taller then the gap, so it covers. Put strips of plywood in the gap the thickness of the gap as a filler.


----------



## Steve Ca (Jul 31, 2012)

*Picture and one possible resolution*

Here is a picture that shows the gap and one possible resolution. Any ideas?


----------



## Steve Ca (Jul 31, 2012)

*Attempt 2*

Second attempt to post pic. Drywall is already finished


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like poop.
Your trying to use 1/2" thick base board.
Use 1 X 6 pine instead, that alone will gain you 1/4", then you use base cap moulding on the tops of the base. Adding 3/4 X 3/4, 1/4 round will make the base your trying to use under the baseboard stick out less.


----------



## Steve Ca (Jul 31, 2012)

*Poop*

Agreed. Just used scraps for image. The base under the baseboard is the issue, it has to be 2 1/2" at widest point.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joecaption said:


> Looks like poop.
> Your trying to use 1/2" thick base board.
> Use 1 X 6 pine instead, that alone will gain you 1/4", then you use base cap moulding on the tops of the base. Adding 3/4 X 3/4, 1/4 round will make the base your trying to use under the baseboard stick out less.


 
poop!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

Maybe add some kind of a decorative border to your floor. Easier than starting your drywall job over.


----------



## TSGR (May 28, 2012)

I'd try a small dowell rod to fill in the gap. If the gap is consistent just get the right size so you can tap it in.


----------

